# Couple of new guns



## Medicine Man (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like some nice stuff coming out. The Browning will be in the 1200.00 range and the remington it say's is 100% waterproof and will be in the 400.00 range.

Browning Maxus Shotgun Turnkey system. New speed loading and unloading, light 7-pound composite construction. $1,200. www.browning.com

Remington 887 NitroMag. First new Remington pump shotgun in 30 years. Available in waterfowl camo. 28” barrel. 100% waterproof. Ideal for your boat. $399. www.remington.com

Just in case you got extra money laying around and need somewhere to spend it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2009)

That new Rem really caught my eye but when the wife saw me eyeballin it she caught me up side the head with the skillet   If I had that thing called EXTRA CASH I'd of thought about it  but already havin 2 870s kind of har to justify another


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 12, 2009)

the maxxus is bad friend of mine has one and shoots and feels awsome may sell my sx3 to get one


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 12, 2009)

that remington would be a good back up gun


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the Maxus too, but will have to see and feel it before I descide. I have already ordered a SBE2 in M.O. duck blind camo.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 12, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> I like the Maxus too, but will have to see and feel it before I descide. I have already ordered a SBE2 in M.O. duck blind camo.



You'll be happy with that..That's what I shoot and have never had a problem.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a Maxus in 3.5" 26" Barrel in Duck Blind ordered!  Can't Wait!  Been using my Gold for both dove & duck. Gonna make the Gold my dove gun now cause this new duck slayer is on the way!


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 13, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> I got a Maxus in 3.5" 26" Barrel in Duck Blind ordered!  Can't Wait!  Been using my Gold for both dove & duck. Gonna make the Gold my dove gun now cause this new duck slayer is on the way!



I'v killed a many dove's with a gold myself. They are very nice guns. I'd never put mine in the duck boat though.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I'v killed a many dove's with a gold myself. They are very nice guns. I'd never put mine in the duck boat though.



I purchased a black synthetic stock and forearm that I replaced the wood with when I started duck hunting with it.  Patternmaster choke & some #4's and it has gotten the job done on many duck trips without a hitch


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 13, 2009)

you ever shoot the maxxus you will leave that sbe2 in the water 
ordered me a maxxus in m o duck blind 28 inch today


----------



## duckshooter.76 (Aug 14, 2009)

*mAXXUS*



stuckonquack said:


> the maxxus is bad friend of mine has one and shoots and feels awsome may sell my sx3 to get one



You already have the same thing,basically.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> you ever shoot the maxxus you will leave that sbe2 in the water
> ordered me a maxxus in m o duck blind 28 inch today



When the outfitters and guides in Argentina tell me it'll hold up like a Bennilli, I'll buy one.


----------



## stuckonquack (Aug 14, 2009)

my sx3 doesnt have all the features speed loader mag lock can load gun without putting one in chamber and stuff like that 
and the benelli seems it would break due to the way it operates know many people with them that keep having problems but that happens to every gun company i guess all in what you like


----------



## aaber (Aug 15, 2009)

Please do not buy this save your money last chance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> my sx3 doesnt have all the features speed loader mag lock can load gun without putting one in chamber and stuff like that
> and the benelli seems it would break due to the way it operates know many people with them that keep having problems but that happens to every gun company i guess all in what you like



Yep.

Been shooting Benillis since 1990, with well over 50,000 rounds thru one of them, never a FTF.

Guess you can buy a lemon on any brand.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 15, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been shooting Benillis since 1990, with well over 50,000 rounds thru one of them, never a FTF.



That many shell's over those few birds you've killed.. I didn't realize you missed that much..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> That many shell's over those few birds you've killed.. I didn't realize you missed that much..



I just LUV da smell of powder!!


----------

